# Desktop hookup to wireless laptop router??



## taketime (Oct 23, 2004)

Sweet & simple (me, not the problem. I have a desktop computer with an internet modem and a Lynksys router which I use with my Vonage phone system My g-son has a wireless laptop with a wireless router and I need to know the order of hook up from one to the other so he can take his laptop out of my room! From my computer to the router(s) so he can get online. Any help out there?
Thanks in advance.
Jan


----------



## Coco68 (Dec 22, 2007)

Have him click on the network icon down on his task bar. It should find your wireless router. Just click connect to your wireless router. If you have your router secured by a WEP key give him the key.


----------

